# What kind of weed , grass is this?



## baruman (12 mo ago)

I don't think it's new bermuda ...


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

poa annua


----------



## baruman (12 mo ago)

Looks like Image didn't get it all


----------

